# Return to the Shire



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 19, 2006)

"Now where did I put that thing..?" A few slightly tattered bits of clothing, small bundles of herbs and all the other contents of a leather pack were scattered as searching hands dug through them. "Oh, come on now. It was here a moment ago..." 

Walking up with the sun in her eyes, Kirra had quickly turned over and gone back to sleep. Now, if she didn't hurry, she had a good chance of missing a few quiet moments between meals to get something for herself. 

"There you are." Snatching out the little coin pouch, she made sure nothing else had been forgotten before stepping out into the hall of the little inn.


----------



## Arlina (Apr 13, 2006)

Cecilia sits quietly at one of the inn's many tables. She watches the customers, trying to find the person who matches the description she was given by her employer.

She shakes her head, trying to figure out why someone would even try to run and escape to a place such as this. The Shire did not seem like it would be a great hiding place for someone worth so much money. She was almost surprised when she was contacted about this person, and the traces the bounty left behind lead to the location she had stationed herself at.

Lia waves the waitress off as she came by her table for the third time that afternoon, offering something different each time. She kept her eyes towards the crowds that were constantly changing. "Where are you?" she asks the air, tapping her fingers against the table.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 14, 2006)

Still trying to brush a strand of black hair out of her eyes, Kirra took a moment to lock the door before turning to walk quickly down the hall. A set of stairs were met with a slower pace; a careful hand on the smooth wall. 

Entering the common-room, she only looked around briefly, most of her thoughts still centered on getting some breakfast and then going out as the weather seemed to promise a fine time for a long walk. Habit brought one hand up to lightly touch a place at her side, the familiar lines of the little dagger right where they should be. A table just to the side of the slightly smaller bar pulled her attention. It wasn't right in the main path but wasn't so dark as to be hard to see. Better yet, there was no one there. A good place to finish waking up while enjoying a hot meal.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 17, 2006)

*Hey. Why not. Talla works as well as any.*

Walking quietly down the road and past a thick row of wild shrubs, a young hobbit girl jumped and nearly shrieked as a lark darted out of the branches and away into the clear sky. Almost laughing at herself, the girl hurried on down the way. It was a good time to run towards the fields and away from town in search of spring flowers. 

Talla brushed the mixed hair and dirt out of her face as she sat up. Another hard night to be shoved behind her. One hand rested on an empty belly as she crawled out from under the bushes she had collapsed under. It had been far too late the night before to even try going the last little ways into town and look for an inn; one she could afford. Now that the sun was up and she was a little more rested, she would give thought to finding a place to obtain something to curb her hunger. Pulling a leather pack over her shoulder, the darkly dressed figure began to half stumble towards the shops and kitchens that must be somewhere ahead.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 18, 2006)

From a different direction, a few shrieks and yells could be heard. Approaching the inn were three at least halfway strange beings. An almost hobbit-sized yet obviously fully-grown elf in chitinous armour rode a giant spider the size of a small horse. A sickeningly innocent-faced elf straggled behind them, mostly because he was distracted by staring back at a few startled hobbits. 

When they reached the inn, the Pygmy elf leapt off of the giant spider and opened the door. After seeing that the only inhabitants of the building were non-elf, he scoffed softly to himself and strutted his way to a seat at the bar. The giant spider negotiated the doorway with little difficulty and darted his head around quickly, trying to catch an entertaining look of horror or two. A few hollow-sounding laughs were heard as the thing skittered its way up to the bar, which it hauled part of its body onto, trying to look as casual as it could. 

After the door had been left open long enough for at least one person to wonder if someone should walk over to close it, the other elf ambled inside and closed the door after himself. "Uquasino, Exfoliant! Are we to spend the night here, then? How quaint this country is! I am certain that elves would frequent it!" 

The Pygmy elf turned from his gruff order of food, drink, and room aimed at whoever happened to work at the place to raise his eyebrows at the guy. "Yes, Ornipiryakano. We will stay here for a time, although I doubt that if my ancestors have not already moved on, they would have found this country suitable for extended habitation." 

The giant spider turned from idly staring creepily at the help to snicker at both elves. "Heh. Snack-sized little elves like these could be all that's left of your proud race, Uquasino. Times certainly must have changed in your absence! What was all of that about grand cities hidden in the mountains? How tastes change, eh?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 18, 2006)

Having settled in at the table, Kirra had to wait a little while before anyone got around to asking if she wanted anything. The round faced hobbit woman showing a polite smile at being asked only for hot porridge and fresh milk. With a quiet sigh, Kirra sank back in the seat a little, looking around at a few of the other faces to pass the time.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 19, 2006)

OOC: Are our characters even in the same inn, AraCelebEarwen person? oh well.

IC: The giant spider was disappointed when the Pygmy elf only glared with concentration at the refreshments that were offered to him. "You may be correct, Exfoliant, but I sincerely hope not. Once we have settled ourselves, I shall ask." The tall elf strode lazily about, peering and smiling joyfully at the faces of random people. When he had explored the room pretty throroughly, he found a seat for himself at the bar, too. "Oh, what is that? It smells so rustic! Ah, servant? Could I have what my companion is having?" Exfoliant looked at the food only cursorily, then hopped off of the bar to do his own exploring. He attempted to catch Kirra's eye with a nod as her gaze swept over him.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 19, 2006)

OOC: er... yeah. sorry 'bout that. Must not have been thinking... *shrug* Can fix. That's the spider, right?...
-----------------------

Yawning again, Kirra's eyes had closed unknowingly against the sight of the three as they entered. She blinked in an attempt to shake some of the sleep from her mind and went back to looking around. _How long can it take to fix a dish of mush anyways?_ Something caught her gaze, her eyes blinked quickly as she thought they were playing tricks. _What in the world?..._ Her face started to go white as she began to realize what she was looking at; what was looking at her! Unable to brake her wide eyed gaze from the creature, she tried to move back a little further into the shadows.


----------



## Arlina (Apr 20, 2006)

Cecilia finally allowed the waitress to bring her a class of water about the same time the three intruders entered into the inn. Her eyes brightened up when she saw the faces of all three companies. 

She quickly pulls out a piece of paper containing the description of her bounty. She looks back towards the three before sliding the paper back into her cloak. 

"All three in one stop. As the saying goes, killing _three_ birds with one stone." Lia says to herself, watching the group as they make a spectacle at the bar.

She watches the giant spider, curiousity taking the better of her. She couldn't believe they had so grandly entered the inn with no care as to whom the occupants were. Lucky for her, right? Lia glances towards Kirra's direction when the giant spider tried to get the wanderer's attention, wondering what he had in mind.

Glad she had chosen a table farthest away from the bar, Cecilia tries to formulate a plan to get her bounty.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 20, 2006)

OOC: Correct. The giant spider, Exfoliant. The first name that I came up with for making fun of Ungoliant, from Tolkien type writings.

IC: Exfoliant snickered mischievously at the satisfying reaction. Always cautious, though, he glanced back at the bar to see if his companions would be ready to defend him if he ran into any trouble. Both seemed to be preoccupied by food, at the moment, but he just shrugged and decided that one little girl was harmless. Not wishing to see the thing start shrieking and causing a panic, he raised one of his front legs to attempt a humanlike wave and made a polite-sounding and throat-clearing noise. In a constantly as well as mildy amused voice ---> "Greetings, small biped. Quite a day to be sitting alone, inside, with apparently nothing to do! Would you mind a little chat?" Always a bit perplexed with how to mimic facial contortions, he settled with spreading his jaws in the place of a comforting smile.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 4, 2006)

Kirra's right hand locked around the hilt of her small dagger as the huge spider raised it's arm. Unable to find her voice, her mouth moved back and forth between being locked shut and hanging open. Pushing herself hard against the wall, the creature began to speak..?! Cold sweat or a tear, it was hard to tell as the girl curled up and tried to move under the table and away from whatever this thing was. Landing with a slight thud, Kirra only squeaked when something hard hit her side. Her eyes darting around for a way to escape.


----------



## YayGollum (May 5, 2006)

Exfoliant let out another small chuckle as the lady dropped and squeaked. Deciding that she might start screaming or running about at any moment, though, he raised two arms to wave calmingly. In a more soothing voice ---> "Are you alright, miss? Coming down to the floor is polite but unnecessary. You can get back up on that little chair. I merely use the floor because your chairs aren't built for one of my physical proportions. Oh, don't tell me that you are startled by such a friendly spider as myself! Would I be travelling with a couple of elves, if I wasn't one of the good ones?" He snickered to himself at the moral judgements he seemed to have just made as he advanced carefully, certain not to make any sudden movements. He stopped in front of her table, waiting to get confirmation that his presence would be somehow declined.

At the bar, Ornipiryakano stopped eating after only a couple of mouthfuls. Never one to harshly criticize, he nodded pleasantly at the server and offered the dish back. "Enough of this would certainly fill one's belly, at least! I regret that I am unskilled in the culinary arts of my people, though, or I would offer my suggestions. Now, I believe that I shall inspect the accomodations that such businesses are known for supplying!" The server raised an annoyed eyebrow and handed a key over.

As Ornipiryakano breezed away, Uquasino actually appreciated the food. He recalled being stranded in the Dark Lands for thousands of years, barely able to survive on what little he could find. Unlike the younger elf, he couldn't even remember how good elvish food tasted. As he ate, he looked around the room for someone who looked like they were from the area, so he could gather some information. He didn't want to bother the help with anything besides what their jobs were for and saw that Exfoliant was already attempting to start a conversation with someone else. The only other person that he noticed was Cecilia, who he decided to approach after finishing his meal.


----------



## Arlina (May 10, 2006)

Cecilia watched the scene to the side as she lifted her glass of water to her lips. She zoned her attention towards the giant spider, her main goal. All she needed to do was bring the giant creature back to the man who had lost his daughter. She wanted to quickly get her bounty, but she knew that she did not want to cause a bigger scene inside the inn then there already was. 

She layed her cup down, wanting to help the lady, but not wanting to ruin her chances on getting her bounty. Gently pushing her chair backwards, she almost stood as her attention was brought to another figure coming closer. She quickly registered the other being as part of the company with the giant spider. 

She nodded as Uquasino stopped at her table. She raised her eyebrows questioning, wondering if this creature wanted anything. She kept her eyes trained on Uquasino, not wanting to trust him enough to turn her head and glace towards the spider. She just hoped this wasn't a way for Exfoliant to leave the inn.


----------



## YayGollum (May 10, 2006)

Uquasino noticed her questioning eyebrows, nodded his thanks, and grabbed a hobbit-sized seat for himself at her table. "Greetings, good lady. I am Uquasino. You haven't, by any chance, heard the name before? Ah, but that would require more fortune than I am normally privy to. My primary reason for travelling here is to discover whether the rumors of elves living in the area are true or not. A place west of here, called the Gray Havens?" 

He stared intently at her for a few beats, looking for answers, then casually turned to see what his companions were up to. Ornipiryakano was still inspecting the room. Exfoliant looked unsuccessful in calming a young human down. Uquasino noticed the lady's knife and readied himself to leap into action, if he had to protect the guy. Able to divide his attentions he added ---> "And, if you know, could you tell me about this peculiar land and its people? If they weren't so excitable, I might have found the perfect place for an elf of my unfortunate size."


----------



## Arlina (May 12, 2006)

Lia listened to Uquasino as he asked his questions. His name did not register with anything she knew or remember, but stored his name away for later use. She was surprised when he turned his attention away from her, but decided not to do the same. Not letting her guard down, she finally spoke.

"They call me Lia." she said, watching as his posture straighten slightly. Taking a quick glance at what Uquasino was watching, she too noticed Kirra's knife as well. Cecilia just as quickly turned her attention back towards the figure in front of her, her hands ready to use her own sword which was still straped to her back.

"I do believe there are elves in Gray Havens, sir, but I don't travel that area much unless I'm called there." she said, before realizing she might have said too much. Lia paused for a second before answer his other questions.

"This land and it's people? I must admit I know not much myself, I've just arrived her a few days ago myself. They seem to enjoy visitors, but not all of them-" she said, her attention brought quickly back towards the giant spider and the girl...


----------



## YayGollum (May 12, 2006)

Uquasino sighed inwardly and nodded bitterly, since she didn't seem to recognize his name. He obtained a fresh batch of determination, though, when she added a bit more weight to the rumors that he had heard about the Gray Haven area. He did notice that she was acting particularly attentive and cautious but only figured that anyone would be, if they happened to come upon a group like his. Also, he was not the type to be curious about other people's business while he's on his own mission. When her eyes darted over to Exfoliant and Kirra, he turned back to glare commandingly. "Leave them be. The girl is in no danger, and the spider can take care of himself."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 13, 2006)

Kirra swallowed hard, watching the creature warily as it tried to calm her. "Fine... I... I'm fine." She stuttered finally. Keeping her hand at the dagger, she was slow to move, pulling herself back up into the seat as her eyes stayed fixed on Exfoliant. Breakfast now the last thing on her mind, she almost wished she had had a good bit to drink the night before. It would at least give her a chance of thinking that this wasn't really hapening. 


With a light shrug, the small pack was swung down to hang around the woman's waist. Sunlight alowed to warm her back, greatly relaxing the stiffness and ache of a hard night. Talla had come a long ways since pulling herself from the bushes. A deep intake of air setting a twist of hunger through her as a hint of warm bread came to her sharp scenes. Long strides taking her into the little village and towards one of the inns.


----------



## YayGollum (May 13, 2006)

Exfoliant's eyes glittered with eagerness when the lady proved that she wasn't an entire pushover. He remembered to nod in a way that he hoped looked appreciative at her, too. "Good. So, what brings you to the land of the tiny elves? Or is this normally seen as their usual size? A companion of mine insists that they are usually much larger, more impressive, but he is as tall an elf as I have ever encountered. We are merely travelling through. Shouldn't be here too long. Ah, where are my manners? I am sorry. You must have thrown me off by falling off of your little perch! My name is Exfoliant, of the Ogre-Faced Spider clan. It isn't much of a clan, these days, though. Ah, but we had a good few hundred years, a couple of hundred years ago! Would you care to hear about it, miss...?" He raised a leg in a gesture indicating that she should fill in the blank with her name.


----------



## Arlina (May 18, 2006)

Lia quickly snapped her attention back at the man in front of her. A small smile quickly passed her lips before it disappeared. "What makes you think I'm worried about their healths and danger issues?"

She takes a slow drink from her glass, her eyes strained back on Uquasino. She tries to lower her defensive position, trying to seem calm in a situation where her bounty was in a position she could not watch him.

"Why are you so interested in the Gray Havens?" she asks, her cup placed genlty back on the table. "If you don't mind me asking, sir." she quickly adds, trying to seem polite.


----------



## YayGollum (May 19, 2006)

Uquasino bristled, since he had already decided that she was interested in Exfoliant and Kirra, for some reason, and she seemed to be brushing his observation away. Perhaps he hadn't been clear enough before, he sighed to himself. He was dealing with an inferior race, of course. Her question about the Gray Havens didn't distract him, but he was certain that he could get back to it, if he found another use in it. "I don't. But to my companion and his new acquaintance, what is your interest, if not concern for one or the other's safety? We have been travelling together for hundreds of years, and nervous and angry reactions are what he is accustomed to. You don't show either."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 19, 2006)

"Kirra" The still tense figure's eyes darted around and came back to the creature. "No... no thank you. I a..." She tried desperately to find a way out of this situation. It wasn't that she had anything against spiders exactly, or even creatures that could talk. But such a large beast wanting to start a conversation with her?! "I need to go take care of something." Kirra knew it was one of the worst but it was out. Again she looked around and started to edge away from the table. 'Just keep calm. Better a calm fool then a dead one.' She thought to herself.


----------



## YayGollum (May 19, 2006)

"Kirra..." The giant spider mused on the name and seemed to be gnawing at it, since he kept moving his jaws around. When she made her pathetic excuse, though, Exfoliant made no effort to hide an exasperated sigh as he politely left the table to let her out. "Oh, well, if you must. I should be here for a while longer, if you return." Quickly ejecting her out of his mind, his eyes jumped around the room, looking for something else to do. He noticed Uquasino talking with some woman but decided to make himself more comfortable in their room and stepped after Ornipiryakano, towards the rooms.


----------



## Arlina (May 22, 2006)

"Why should one show such feelings if they don't have anything to fear about?" Cecilia asks cryptically. She did not like how the conversation kept returning to her, however, she decided to play along for a while. She did not want to say too much about herself, and since her companion across the table would not disclose much information, then she herself would not either.

"I've traveled many long years, sir, and have seen many more dangerous and frightening sights then your friend over there. These roads are dangerous, but one finds ways to live, including not to feel anger towards everything different then themselves." Lia says, cocking an eyebrow, as though daring him to ask her another question without answering one of her own.

She saw Exfoliant out the corner of her eye seperate himself from Kirra, but was disappointed when he headed towards the rooms. If she was ever going to capture her bounty, he was going to have to be alone. She had gathered enough information to know these three creatures were close enough to defend each other, and Lia knew she could not handle all three at once.


----------



## YayGollum (May 22, 2006)

Uquasino's temper flared at what he took as an immense show of disrespect (the raised and daring eyebrow) to someone who was obviously her better, but he took it well, merely deciding that she didn't know any better. "I'll not disagree with what you say, human. Any experienced traveller could observe why they should not be afraid of this giant spider, especially while I'm around. You are one such traveller, I understand. What, then, was your interest, as you have informed me that it isn't either of the usual ones?" Since the place seemed pretty quiet and he figured that Exfoliant should have already milked any useful information out of the other human, an entertaining notion came to brain. "Have you ever met a giant spider? We have been informed that some still live in these lands, and you call yourself an experienced traveller who has seen worse than him..."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 22, 2006)

Relieved to see the large spider walk away, Kirra took a slow breath and started to work her way across the room. Thinking that a little fresh air was called for, the woman had soon made it over to the front door. 

Clear, almost warm air touched her face. A smile coming to the corners of her mouth as she closed her eyes and stepped a little further down the road. "Oops!" Eyes shot wide open and hands reached out to catch herself from falling. "I'm sorry. I didn't..." "It's fine." The cool voice made her blink as she looked up.

Adjusting the weight of her pack, Talla only gave Kirra a brief glance before brushing past to enter the little inn. 

Gray eyes quickly became accustom to the change of light and took in the surroundings. "Ale and stew." Talla waved off a little serving girl before giving her a chance to ask. The halfling nodded once and darted towards the kitchen, leaving the woman to decide on a place to sit.


----------



## Arlina (May 23, 2006)

"Especially while you're around?" Lia repeats part of Uquasino's comment sarcastically quietly to herself.. She just wanted to leave, but knew she couldn't since this creature seemed to be getting suspious. 

"My interest in them is none of your business, sir, and I'd prefere to leave it that way." Cecilia said forcefully, hoping to her her point across. She did not mean to get Uquasino madder, but if he wanted to make a scene, she was more then willing to defend herself.

"Aye. When I said that I have seen worse then your friend, I did mean that I have meet one such as himself, though different in so many ways." she lied, wondering where this was going. Lia leaned back slightly in her chair, feeling her sword against her back.


----------



## YayGollum (May 23, 2006)

Uquasino watched as Kirra left and Talla entered. Since his conversation partner didn't make a move to follow, he concluded that she held more interest in Exfoliant, who still hadn't left the building. Seeing that she didn't to speak on the subject, though, he drew himself up snootily. "You should be able to understand why I wondered about your curiosity. He is a long-time companion of mine, however grotesque he may be. Perhaps he just reminded you of another giant spider that you have met, then. One that you didn't wish to remember. Once we are finished in the Gray Havens, we plan on visiting Mirkwood. I hear that not only to more elves live there, but giant spiders as well. Is that where you knew another of his kind?"


----------



## Arlina (Jun 10, 2006)

Cecilia chuckeled to herself at how quickly the man acrossed from her got angry. She smiled, shrugged slightly, and replied: "I've traveled much. I cannot say when or where I've meet one, or who he reminds me of. Sorry." 

She knew she shouldn't be lying, but she wanted to keep up this masquerade. Lia looked towards Talla as she ordered her food and drink before glancing around the rest of the room at the other occupants. No one else seemed to be interested in thier conversation, which was good. She thought about getting up and moving towards Talla's table, hoping to get Uquasino to forget about her, but she didn't know what the girl would do if she just sat down at her table.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 13, 2006)

Uquasino just raised a confused eyebrow at her and shook his head with annoyance. "I highly doubt that, little one." He then hopped off of his chair, having decided that she didn't have any of the information that he was looking for and that he should at least ask Exfoliant if he knew of anyone that would be looking for him, but since having to hop off of the chair reminded him that he was a pygmy, he turned back to quickly rephrase. ---> "Er, young one. Excuse me, then."

As Uquasino hastened back to find his room, Ornipiryakano strode back out. The elves nodded to each other, and the taller one found himself in the middle of the common room, staring at the ceiling.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 13, 2006)

Throughly enjoying the fresh air, Kirra had kept up a leisurely pace for some time now. Attention drifting from one thing to the next, she took more then a few moments to gaze admiringly at the gardens and flower-beds that sprouted up everywhere there wasn't a soft patch of well groomed grass. 

Though she herself was not one of them, she felt well fit to life in the Shire. There was little missing and even then you would only know it if you knew to look for such things. No. This was indeed a good place to find on one's path.


Talla was just taking a favored seat. The young, slightly curious elf drawing her attention as he admired the rafters. Shaking her head, the woman let her eyes unfocas as she leaned back to wait for her order to be brought out. Other then her need for something of a meal, Talla had little reason for being here. This place meaning nothing more then a passing memory and a few coins in her packet.


----------



## Arlina (Jun 14, 2006)

Cecilia felt her whole being relax once Uquasino left her table. She didn't care what the shorter creature thought of her, she was just glad he was finally gone. 

Lia watched the third group member walk out. It seemed like one of them was always around, which seemed like a good tatic to her. If one was nearby, that still meant Exfoliant was there somewhere. She glanced around the room once more, taking in the sight of the occupants. 

Finding nothing to greet her attention, she slowly stood. Placing a coin on the table for her drink, she heads down the hallway towards her room. Wanting to gather her supplies and little belongs she owned before having to leave to follow her bounty, she slips past others and into her room.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 27, 2006)

Talla sat up with a start. A sharp breath pulled in as the scene and piercing ache faded away with the dream. Remembering where she was, she shook herself and started to mutter under her breath about the swiftness of the service here. Pink-cheeked, a small figure wove its way to the woman's table. Not saying anything to her, the hobbit maid set down the tray, nodded a quick bow after scooping up two coins and scurried off on some other mission. 'No tip for that one.' Talla thought bitterly as she pulled the dishes close. Only after the first bite of rich, thick stew did the woman set aside some of her impatientness towards the slow service. A long swallow of cool ale followed by a sigh as she leaned one arm on the table and began to wolf down a few more mouthfuls.


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 30, 2006)

Down the old road, which streched from Wilderland, pass Bag end, and to the Gray Heavens, a figure in Black strutted along. He was very handsome; he had short black hair the spiked upward close to his forehead, Brown skin, and Black eyes. He was robed in Black all over except for his head and he carried a mithril staff, straight as a willow wand, in his right hand. He used it in the manner of a walking stick although he truly needed no stick to assist him. Despite his appearance though, a great power seem to flow out of him and around him, striking fear into those who had evil intentions in their hearts.

The sun beamed happily in the sky, grinning upon the inhabitants of the shire. Not a cloud in the sky, but it was no bother, for it was not hot at all, but nice and cool, a true spring morning. The birds were nesting in the hazzle thicket, the strawberries were red ripe, juicy yet tender. A breeze blew out of the west, filling everyone with happiness. It was impossible to be sad today, not on this fine, fine morning.

Salman, as he was called from far and wide, hummed a familiar tune as he walked, waving at travellers passing by. They waved back. Although he was happy, he was tired. He had marched on from Amon Sul all the way to Michel's Delving without food or rest, so as you can imagine, he was really hungry. Suddenly, he heard some commotion from the corner of his ear. He turned and saw a grand inn, sitting on top of a hill, block out the sun. The Old Road passed by the inn's entrance, so Salman thought why not, after all he was hungry and tired. And so the figure started at double pace, heading quickly to the inn where he hoped he would get his next meal, no matter what the price was.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 3, 2006)

Brushing a wild puff of hair away from her face again, Kirra had found herself walking in circles; for how long though, she didn't really even care. She still hadn't found anything to eat and wasn't too pleased with herself about it. 'I'm walking through one of the most lived in parts of the Shire, a few coins in my pocket and a more then ready smile to anyone that looks like they might want to talk, and yet...' A growling belly interrupted her thoughts. 'And I still haven't found anything to eat!?' 

Looking around, she kept walking and was just going around the corner of a building when it hit her. "oughf!" It was almost a comical sight as the woman started to head for the ground for the second time this morning. Rushing to the inn, the man must have been coming the other way just as they crossed paths.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 5, 2006)

Todo straightened his bottle green coat as he stepped out of his hobbit hole that bright Monday morning. It was a clear day, clear as summer, and quite warm, however, Todo wanted to show off his new coat to his next door neighbors, the Grubbs, who were very liberal with their compliments.

"G'morning, Tod!" Pimpernel greeted, waving a stubby red hand at Tod.

"G'morning, mate!" Tod replied; he walked proudly down the streets waving his hand here and there, with a wide smile plastered on his plump face. He was heading for the restaurant at the corner of Sharkey's End, which he owns, and is the only pub in all of Hobbiton that served the well-loved flat breads of wheat.

He turned the corner at Bywater and up the bridge passing his ranchery, waving at the helpers and nodding at them to keep the customers looking happy and interested in the ponies that he imported straight from Rohan. Cost him a fortune to get them all there, all five of them, and he didn't think they'd mind at all that he had placed quite a hefty amount on top of their prices. After all, it was very difficult to get to Rohan what with all the travelling to be done and the roads west of Bree were again blocked with mountain trolls so that many of the travellers have to go around --- a good two weeks travel at the very least. A pound or two above last week's prices was certainly nothing to fuss about.

"All in the selling..." He muttered to himself.




Meanwhile, Dimps, a hobbit lass born mute who had been tending Sharkey's (the name of Todo Proudneck's pub that served the flat-breads) for five years, came hobbling out of the pub's large red door and saw Todo turn the corner. She signalled to him to hurry up. He ignored her, or rather did not understand her hand signal which in her anger and haste unfortunately did not translate well. She signalled again; more elaborate hand gestures and a couple of jumps should do it, she thought. Todo continued on walking in his own slow pace. Dimps decided to get really physical and threw a stone at Todo, which hit a few inches from his toes. Dimps then gestured for him to get in front of her.

"What is it, lass? What ---- ?" Todo shouted, sprinting faster to her now. _Finally, he got it._

As soon as he was a few feet from her, Dimps began her tale. She slowly told him (through an elaborate pantomime) that Ang had sent word that he was waiting for him at the Inn of the Dancing Donkey in Bree. She nearly fell over trying to gesture Dancing Donkey to him and it made a group of hobbit boys roar in laughter. She threw her shoe at them and sent them running down the road.

"Alright," Said Todo, his brows furrowed as he tried to analyze her message carefully; "Ang...is in...Bree? The Prancing --- no. That's not prancing." 

Dimps tried to dance again and made a face to resemble a donkey. Todo scratched his head. Finally, Dimps gave up and went back inside the Pub to write down the message. She handed it to Todo as he went in and then marched back to the kitchen to busy herself with the menu.


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 5, 2006)

Salman had been humming his familiar tune went out of nowhere a lass appeared and walked right into him, sending both of them sprawling on the ground. Salman had not been hurt himself, but was worried for the other stranger.

"Miss, Miss, are you all right?" he whispered into the lady's ear. She inclined her head a tad bit to say yes, but it was enough.

" You had me worried for a sec, missie," he said as he helped her up. " You should try to- sorry, I should try to be more careful next time." He grinned "Sorry. Anyway, but I'm heading for the inn over there," Salman lifted his finger directing her towards the building that stood on the hill," and I am, as you can tell, am in a hurry to get a bite to eat before it all goes away."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 6, 2006)

((does that Inn have a name? I can't remember...))

Wary of men of any sort, Kirra was however surprised by this one's kind manner. Still a little shaken and feeling a bit silly, she kept quiet; only nodding to show that she was alright.

Carefuly brushing a slightly skined hand on her patched skirt, green eyes examined his face for only a moment before following his gesture up to the Inn. A little smile came to her eyes as she realized where he was pointing.

"You're going there?" She tipped her head towards the inn, the little smile taking a better hold on her now. "That's the Gray Fox Inn that is. I was just headed there myself." Another strand of hair was tucked back and away from her eyes. "There's no need to rush for a place; but the food is good..."


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 6, 2006)

((( It does now, doesn't it?)))

Salman bowed down gracefully, showing respect. " I believe I have not introduced myself. I am Salman the Black, a wizard. I was heading for the Blue mountains on an errand. As you can see, I haven't eaten anything since I was at Amon Sul, and that is 30 some leagues away. I hope you can understand why I'm in a hurry." 

Salman than stretched a bit, and a snapping sound was heard, like a rubberband. "Ahhhh, much better." Suddenly he had a premonition. He felt a great disturbance coming out of the earth. The winds were blowing out of the east now, carrying a foulness wherever it went. A rumble of thunder was heard far off it the distance.

"Come, let us go together, seeing as we have the same destination. I have a feeling it's going to rain soon, and I don't want to be caught in it. Of course though, if you feel uncomfortable," Salman turned his head towards the human," we do not have to go together. But it would make sense."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 6, 2006)

One eyebrow had risen lightly at his stating that he was a wizard; a natural unsureness lingering on her mind. For one thing, he looked too young to fit the stories she'd heard of wizards. The sudden scent of rain on the air was a welcome fragrance; her eyes darting to the horizon in the hope of catching a glimpse of the clouds. 

"More then one going the same place at the same time is going 'together' no matter how you put it. Wether it's with friendly intentions or not though..." She allowed a little grin to slip across her face as she looked back towards Salman. "I'm Kirra by the way." A quick nod was given before she continued. "And I'd be happy to have some good company over a meal." 'Better then a giant spider at least... and maybe he'll pay.' She thought to herself.


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 6, 2006)

Salman sensed a natural mistrust as she said this. He sighed though not so loud as for Kirra to have noticed. In the shire, strangers were treated with suspicious glances by hobbits (and this was at the best of times), especially now that Sauron had awoken and had taken up his throne in Mordor. Evil things were drawing nigh the of the border of the Shire, and the peace and calm of this happy place was being threatened by evil things. Wizards were especially mistreated. Salman had been well known by hobbits and was treated with respect... but every so often someone would look with fear and scuddle away, avoiding eye contact.

"You forgot one thing. Travelers who go together take up the same path, and that does not mean that they are going to the same destination. But anyway, did I hear you mention something about spiders, because I saw a rather ugly looking one (then again, all spiders are ugly), travelling with two companions a ways back.That aside, nice to meet you Kira. Let us go before the rain comes and washes us all away," and with that they both set off together, treading slowly along the road, heading towards the inn where they both hoped to get a bite to eat.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 6, 2006)

Wondering if she had spoken some of her thoughts aloud, the young woman glanced at him as he was looking elsewhere. Shaking her head, she set it to the back of her mind for the time and kept her own pace as they walked up the road.

The first few drops of rain came as they neared the building. A strong breath of wind pushing them forward as though to hurry them to safety. Picking up her pace, Kirra ran the last few steps to reach the shelter of the Inn's covered porch. 

Warm smells meet them as the door opened. Meats, breads and vegetables hinted that a thick stew was being prepaired. A rang of other scents teasing the hungry guests as they entered and looked around. "They've got some good ails, wines and things here as well; if you know what you want to eat." Taking on an almost questioning tone, she looked across at the well stocked bar; her gaze drifting from there to Salman's face. "You can sit wherever you want. They'll find you eventually." She half joked as an aproned maid scurried to and from one of the tables.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 13, 2006)

There was a lot of rain that morning in Bree. More than an inch had fallen since dawn and it was still pouring outside. Many folk, large and small, sprinted through the busy streets impregnated with stalls of liquor and fruit stands and slipped on the wet sticky ground of mud and cobblestone. Small children played with the light brown pools of muddy water, splashing each other until they were covered in grime. The carts that made their way through the main thoroughfare made little noise above the sound of water pouring from the sky, and out of one, a small hooded figure leapt out and hurried towards the Inn of the Dancing Donkey.

"Pardon me!" Cried a large man carrying a pint of well-rounded ale in his hand. Or half a pint; judging from the looks of him, he must have downed more than five pints in one sitting. He hobbled and wobbled and not a drop of the drink made its way out of the rim. "Pardon!"

The small hooded person pushed him aside and made for the table in the corner of the room. A man was sitting there; his face covered in darkness, a long pipe potruding from within the shadows. It seems that he had been waiting for someone and the small hooded person knew he was waiting for her.

She pushed his feet, comfortably crossed on a low stool, and gestured the man sat up straight and push the hood away from his face.

"What? Take away the mystery? I think not!" The man replied, and re-placed his feet on the low stool. The small figure pulled out a thick stick from within the thickness of her cloak and hit the man's shin with it.

The man howled in pain and straightened immediately. The hobbit, for hobbit she was, pushed the hood of her cloak and sat down, smirking impishly.

"That would be black and blue by tomorrow." The man grunted while rubbing his shin to soothe the pain. "Have you told Tod about the situation in Laketown?" The hobbit nodded. "And did he agree to my suggestion?"

The hobbit gestured that Tod needed to get more information about the taxes the dwarves and the Mayor of Laketown impossed on imports of wine from Mirkwood and about Ang's suggestion of bribery. 

"It's the only way he can keep up with the prices!" Ang insisted. "If he raises one more sterling on the exports to Dol Amroth, Kirjava will find another supplier!"

Dimps shrugged her shoulder and gestured that Ang should arrange a meeting with Todo as soon as possible.

Ang hates going to the Shire, however, given the state of things, it appears that he must. His biggest market was about to flounder and sold to the Southrons if he did not play Todo correctly. 

Muttering incoherently and vehemently spitting on the ground, he agreed to meet Todo by Thursday, which Dimps immediately disagreed to since Thursday was her only day with Lodo, and ordered that Ang changes it to Wednesday. Ang tried to reason his way out of it, if only to win one argument with the little lass, but Dimps did not falter and so the meeting was scheduled to Wednesday, in Todo's pub, at 3 o'clock in the afternoon.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 15, 2006)

Having given the so called wizard what she thought should have been more then enough time to find somewhere, the littler woman sighed quietly and aimed for the nearest table. "Here; you look like someone that might like a good serving of meat and potatos." She smiled lightly and took a seat. Elbows perched on the table, a slightly rounded chin resting on the tops of cupped fists, Kirra's gaze slipped from the man to dart over the room and back. "Where did you say you were from?"

----------------

Emptied dishes were pushed back, shadowed eyes flicking over the others in the room. One of the figures was somehow familer but quickly let pass as it was remembered the girl had been here earlier. An apraising glance paused on the man with her for hardly a moment before drifting away without a second thought. Leaning back with a contented sigh, Talla wondered where she should go next. A lock of silver hair twisted carelessly around one index finger. There was only about one, maybe two days left. 

She could get far from anywhere, or hide again on the borders of the valley. Either way, it would find her and she could do nothing to stop it. 'Light and shadow; shadow and light... There's nowhere either can hide from the other.' The woman thought as she listened to the storm picking up outside.


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 16, 2006)

"Where did you say you were from?"

The man heard those words, yet paid no heed. The firelight reflected of his eyes, giving him an enigmatic look. 

"Hm? I come from anywhere you want to think I come from. I wander the North, West, and East, but the South is where I go most. You could say that is where I come from.

The hobbit paused for a moment, looking at the black one and thinking for a moment, but that soon passed. The wizard, meanwhile, was eating food in mass quantities, though with his manners. 

After gourging for a couple of minutes, the man who had clamed he was starved heaved a sigh of contentment, and said, "Why, this is THE best meal I've had for a while. Nuts and Berries are ok, but after a while you start to miss the smell of real food."

In the back of his mind, Salman the Black has a private misgiving for the hobbit girl. She was hiding a great deal of secrets behind that innocent face, secrets that if had been known would have done more hard than good. But than again, it was not his buisness to meddle in the affairs of others.

In the meantime though, he would have to take up board for the night. It was pouring outside, not raining, and it didn't seem it would get any better. 
Anyway, he did not desire to leave civilized folk so soon, not after wandering in the wilderness for so long.

" I think I shall take up room tonight," he said outloud, and than he added," for obvious reasons."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 18, 2006)

(((ooc- erm... MG? Kirra isn't a hobbit...  'Mostly human' if you look at profiles.)))

Savoring the last bite of bread, Kirra leaned back a little and looked across at him. "All through here seem to be from somewhere else. It's true for all wanderers though I suppose. If it's not here, it's somewhere else." A swig of ale was followed by a glance to one of the windows. It didn't seem that it could be very late, and yet it was quite dark dew to the storm. Not herself feeling very tired yet, she nodded to him after a pause, deciding that her name was being called by one of the chairs by the hearth. "I'm not one for calling in early, but I can understand the enchantment of a pillow after sleeping out there." He easily caught her thumb jab towards the closest rain spattered window.


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 18, 2006)

(((I read the profile though that meant she was a hobbit. Sorry.)))


Old Salman took a swig out of his mug, draining the contents followed by a sigh of content. He than took out his pipe, and started to blow smoke rings. 
The rings themselves took on different shapes, as if by their own will, but only took shapes that were fimiliar to the wizard and that he had seen on his travels.

"No doubt you do, no doubt you do..." he trailed of, lost in his own thoughts, all the while blowing smoke rings from his pipe. He kept like this for a while, until he said," I hate the rain as much as the next guy, but apparently it's not just rain were faced with." He smiled " No matter how early it is, I'm going to bed. And so I bid you a good night." and with that, he took the keys he had gotten from the innkeeper, walked up to his room, unlocked the door, and strutted in, shutting the door behind him a little loudly.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 19, 2006)

Even though the dancing smoke had fascinated her, Kirra had almost completely put them out of her mind as she moved over to the fire. She had watched Salman leave the room, whispering good-night at the muffled sound of a door closing. 

One might think the rain would drive more into the warmed, inviting inn, but things seemed to have quieted down slowly. No one else had come in yet and it looked unlikely as a ribbon of light tore through the gray haze of rain. 

It was nothing new to meet other travelers and she was quite willing to not see anything different about what had been going on. A quiet tune had come to mind as strangely green eyes lingered now on the orange and yellow flames that licked at a heavy log. One arm folded across her waist, Kirra chewed absentmindedly at her right thumbnail. She didn't even realize she was humming as she let her mind drift with the silky curls of smoke.

------

Another emptied mug was swung loosely from one hand as the dark figure stood slowly and started to pace around the room. Almost matching the sky outside, Talla's eyes drifted over some of the woodwork around the bar and across the candle lit bottles lined up out of reach. A twitched, half grin of a greeting received no more then a short nod as she flicked her eyes away from the half-sized bartender. 'Could almost pass for a dwarf, that one.' Her eyes showed a brief spark of laughter at the privet thought. 

Almost tossing it down, a small silver coin rang against the wood while she kept her eyes on what she wanted. "Wine; I'll take the bottle."


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 24, 2006)

...



A unbelievably beam of light shone as the sun rose up from the east. The sky turned the dark orange of early morning as the rooster crowed to greet it's daytime friend. Great shadows crept out of their hiding during the night and revealed themselves to all. As the sun rose, a man dressed in Black woke to see it. This man sat on his bed for a few moments, taking in the beauty he could never get use to, than stood up to his full height, stretching. A bowl of water sat at his feet he could use to wash the grim and dirt and get ready for the day. When he finished, he set off downstairs to the common room, where he looked forward to a hardy breakfast for a hungry man.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 2, 2006)

Sleep filled eyes blinked against the light that filled the little dusty little room. Trying to pull her mind back from the dream world, Kirra was lost as to where she was until things started to fit back together. _In bed... At the inn..._ She sat bolt upright and looked around quickly as another thought struck her. 

No. Nothing had happened. Everything was easily accounted for. 'Must'a been a dream' she muttered while pulling the blankets away. Cool and a little gritty under her feet, the young woman padded haltingly over to a looking-glass tacked to the wall. Mussed hair, slightly darkened eyes, wrinkled clothes... Yawning, she straitened what she could with the little effort given, double-checked the coin pouch tucked into her pocket and called it hopeless. Slowly she worked her way down the quiet hall and a worn but well cared for set of stairs.

A warm scent met her as a slightly beaten looking door was pushed open. _Fresh sweet bread and coffee. mmmmm_ Her stomach growled pleadingly, inpatient as she tried to decide wether to eat in or get some to take out on the porch.


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 12, 2006)

A wholesome scent filled the inn as Salman entered to greet it. Scrambled eggs he smelled, for they were his favorite food group, and he could smell them a mile away. Along with that were Potato Pancakes, Fresh loaves of Bread, and juges filled with brewing Coffee, all laying on a long table at the corner of the inn. Dazed beyond reckoning by the smells, Salman drifted into a table in the corner, waiting for the sizzling eggs to cook.


----------



## Taylorhirth7 (Jan 8, 2022)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> "Now where did I put that thing..?" A few slightly tattered bits of clothing, small bundles of herbs and all the other contents of a leather pack were scattered as searching hands dug through them. "Oh, come on now. It was here a moment ago..."
> 
> Walking up with the sun in her eyes, Kirra had quickly turned over and gone back to sleep. Now, if she didn't hurry, she had a good chance of missing a few quiet moments between meals to get something for herself.
> 
> "There you are." Snatching out the little coin pouch, she made sure nothing else had been forgotten before stepping out into the hall of the little inn.


Beautifully written


----------

